# Engine Replacement



## Paul Hartranft (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Guys I have a Simplicity Sun Star Riding tractor Model 1691018 Hydro 20hp . It belongs to my friend. Problem is the Tecumseh engine blew up. We want to replace it with another type. Do any of you out there know what is a good replacement. Was thinking of a B&S 20 or bigger,or other brand you reccomend. The problem is I live in Nebraska and my friend is in Pennsylvania. He is some what mechanicaly inclined. He is doing the work. 
any help is appreciated Thanks Paul


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most larger engines will interchange without too much modification. You will need to know the crankshaft diameter, length, key way and and what size it's drilled and tapped for. The other question mark will be the exhaust system and if a standard muffler will work in his application or if it needs something special.

Best of Luck...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30Yr. is dead on. Often exhaust is overlooked when re-powering until it's too late.
This link is off of the B&S public site and has info. you'll need to compare your orig. engine to: http://www.partsnationwide.com/Engines?application=Commercial
If you post your engine numbers, I can go on B&S dealer site they have a re-power tool for other brand engines. With any luck, yours will be there.
Paul


----------



## Paul Hartranft (Mar 3, 2009)

*Engine replacement*

Thanks Guys Since myfriend lives 1300 miles from me its hard to communicate with him. I will get intouch with him for the info, until later.
Thanks Paul H


----------

